
Watch This Tesla Model 3 Stop Itself to Avoid Horrific Crash - yawz
https://insideevs.com/video-tesla-stop-itself-avoid-horrific-crash/
======
jellicle
Is there any evidence that the driver didn't do the braking here?

------
tropo
Things work out nicely in this case, but that Tesla slammed the brakes long
before a crash was certain. This is itself a hazard, and in other situations
would cause crashes.

~~~
jchw
Slamming on the brakes when going ~5mph is not a hazard.

Automatic braking systems can errorneously brake of course, but so far vendors
claim they are wildly successful at preventing accidents. As far as I know
there's no evidence the false positives outweigh the benefits.

Also, if someone stops to try to avoid a collision and you run into them, you
are 100% at fault, full stop.

Finally, there was at most a couple seconds between the accident and the
braking. With the speed that car was going, any reasonable person or algorithm
can conclude it's not going to stop in a couple of seconds.

------
kalleboo
> it’s impossible to think the driver noticed the incoming car

Why?

~~~
jchw
Yeah, this bugs me. There appears to be no evidence at all that this was
automatic braking other than "it surely must be." This stinks of clickbait.

------
madengr
What if the car were heading directly for the side of the Tesla? Would it
accelerate to miss it, or break in front of it?

------
ibash
The speed at which people decided to ignore and drive around the accident was
also interesting.

